# KG to the Mavs?



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, it has been mentioned in the media about a possible KG to the Mavs deal... so here is my 2 cents. If for some reason they are, and want to get rid of KG, here is what I came up with.

Minnesota trades: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
SG Michael Finley (20.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 3.3 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
2 Future 1st Round Picks
$3,000,000 Cash
Change in team outlook: +17.8 ppg, -3.4 rpg, and +4.7 apg. 

Dallas trades: PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
SG Michael Finley (20.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 3.3 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
2 Future 1st Round Draft Picks
$3,000,000 Cash
Dallas receives: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -17.8 ppg, +3.4 rpg, and -4.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

or... Since New York is into NVE as reported in the media...

Minnesota trades: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SG Michael Finley (20.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 3.3 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 
Future 1st round pick from Dallas
Future 2nd round pick from Dallas
Change in team outlook: +18.8 ppg, -3.2 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

Dallas trades: SG Michael Finley (20.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 3.3 apg in 39.9 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -17.8 ppg, +3.4 rpg, and -4.7 apg. 

New York trades: SF Latrell Sprewell (19.4 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 3.9 apg in 41.1 minutes) 
New York receives: PG Nick Van Exel (18.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 6.6 apg in 72 games) 
Future 1st round pick from Dallas
Future 2nd round pick from Minny
Change in team outlook: -1.0 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +2.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

The reason why picks were added to the deals (they work without them) is because all of them will have thin rosters due to these contracts and could use more bodies.


----------



## ShTBrEaK75211 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think Cuban would trade any of the Big 3. He even mention he wouldn't last year. He said something like if any trade involves any of the Big 3, that deal would be throwned out the window.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

well, i read on dallasbasketball.com that dirk was the only untouchable. i'm pretty sure it was cuban that said that. so...what i think that means is that he wouldn't mind trading finley or nash if we get the right merchandise in return. i wouldn't mind seeing finley go if we got a kg in return. but i sure would hate to see nash go.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

First of all, I can't believe that Minnesota would trade KG, BUT - if they did, I would hope Cuban was ready to deal to get him, even if it meant shipping Finley with NVE off to Minny.

I can't see any other deal that would work for Dallas, as they need Nash to get the ball to Dirk & the posse.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

T-Wovles wont trade the heart and soul of there team but it would be awesome to see Dirk and KG on the same team..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If i am not mistaken, Finely is a SG, and Dirk is their PF, so why create a hole at SG and double up at the 4?

-Petey


----------

